# best way to store/file heat transfers



## trendytee (Oct 20, 2008)

How do you guys store your premade heat transfers? What kind of filing system do you use? How do you display the transfers if you have a store?


----------



## novarhinestone (Jan 7, 2009)

Hello Shelly

I have a store in DOwnTown Los Angeles selling HEat Transfers.

I am probably going to get this MULTIPLE POSTER DISPLAYS

Multi-Panel Display - TRIO Display

They save a lot of Space and Transfers don't get damaged when customers are going trough them.

Price is a little high but I guess it pays of in the Long Run.

Other Heat Transfer Stores are just putting them on top of Racks. 
Dust and damages are frequent.....

Go over DownTOwn Los Angeles whenever you get a change and a lot to Look and Learn there.

HAve Fun

Good Luck~!

MArk
Nova Rhinestone


----------



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

here's a link to an older thread on the topic with some interesting ideas for storage  https://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t8628.html


----------



## InspiredImp (May 29, 2008)

I just use pizza boxes with A-Z type labels on the end. I file them according to the clients. But you may need to file according to the file name instead.
If I had reason to display, I think I'd only use print-outs in a presentation folder. Easy to flip through. Easy to reprint for cheap. Like the cake decorating books at the bakery.


----------



## funkymunky (Dec 8, 2007)

I've been thinking about this for my store here in the U.K now that I am producing transfers and I have limited space to display my designs.
What I have come up with so far is to print all my designs onto an A4 sheet of plain paper and display them on the wall of my store in a photo frame. I will then number all of these designs and hold stock in a file cabinet on my side of the shop counter. I will hang all my blank t-shirts around the shop at low level (nobody wants to look down to view designs!) When a customer enters my shop they can choose the design they want 'by number' and then choose a colour and size shirt they would like the design on!
It's all in my head at the moment now to put the plan into action, anyone see any madness in my method?

Phil


----------



## InspiredImp (May 29, 2008)

That method sounds ok, as long as you don't have too many designs. 10 to 20 would be ok. But more than that may be overwhelming.


----------



## HT67 (Aug 1, 2008)

InspiredImp said:


> That method sounds ok, as long as you don't have too many designs. 10 to 20 would be ok. But more than that may be overwhelming.


Yep!

I printed off a picture of all my transfers in-stock, and assigned all a code. A1, C8, etc, based on their "category" for me. I also listed the price, and whether they are intended for "ALL, LIGHT", or DARK" garments right on the sheet. I fit 9 designs on a standard piece of paper, and put them into the transparent sheet protectors.

I STORE, all of them in the manilla envelopes, put into filing boxes. All of this you could find at Office Depot, if not your local Walmart. The oversized ones you may have to go to an office store, or order online like I did.


----------



## funkymunky (Dec 8, 2007)

InspiredImp said:


> That method sounds ok, as long as you don't have too many designs. 10 to 20 would be ok. But more than that may be overwhelming.


We have a company here in the U.K they are mainly in the BIG shopping centres.
They use a similar way of displaying designs as I described above, but, they have hundreds of designs displayed on the walls. They are in catagories ie kids, ladies, gents etc
They don't even have a blank t-shirt in sight all the pressing goes on out back while the customer waits. I personally think this is a bad idea as most of my customers are very interested in the quality of garment which the design is going on. For this reason I would be happier to also display my blank product.
I'm going to be changing my complete store layout very soon so this thread could not be more timely!
Would appreciate your thoughts.

Regards
Phil


----------



## InspiredImp (May 29, 2008)

> We have a company here in the U.K they are mainly in the BIG shopping centres.
> They use a similar way of displaying designs as I described above, but, they have hundreds of designs displayed on the walls. They are in catagories ie kids, ladies, gents etc


Wow, that does not sound very welcoming. 
And how would you ever upgrade them to a v-neck or sweatshirt if they can't see some of the options?

Putting more thought into this...
Yes, clothing should go at a lower level.
I think I would like to have a rail (like a chair rail) at shoulder level/5 ft up. Above this, the framed designs, about 1 ft apart. 
I liked the idea of categories.. adult and children at least. But I think you should have a section with top 12 in a grouping. Make your rail drop down to box in this section as well. Maybe put mannequins either side of this wearing your top designs.
I'd also put catalogs, mounted to your display unit, with the full collection. Put them at chest level so they can be viewed... adult and childrens chest level in the kids section.
On a centre kiosk I would put your seasonal selections. Shirts to match the season and designs above the display, back to back. Either attached to the display, or suspended above.
I'd put more mannequins through out the store, but not overwhelmingly so. I'd dress them in a variety of garment styles so you can upgrade easier.
Near the checkout, I would probably put the feature design of the month. I might even put a promotion related to this one.. like a charity shirt.
Something people would buy AFTER they've bought another, because, Hey, it supports a good cause.
Like adding fries to your order 
If you do personalization, I might even think about offering cotton gift bags with personalization or holiday themes to present the gift in. Another add-on sale.

Don't forget to put mirrors in your store and seating. Make sure your seating has a good view for the impulse shopper to Add On. Make sure the nearest mannequins are dressed in higher priced garments. Maybe even layered effects... a tshirt/v-neck with an open hoody on top.

Will you be offering any embellishments? Like rhinestones or basic vs glitter print. Personalization. etc.


----------



## funkymunky (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi Honey,
Wow, now that is what I call a reply!
So much 'food for thought' do you opperate a store yourself?
Forgive me for 'thinking out loud' here but this plan is about to become a reality very soon. One thing I should advise is that space in my store is at a premium, in other words my store is small Luxuries like customer seating are not an option! Mirrors and manaquins are a possibility and indeed are already present.
Another idea I was considering was a digital photo frame fixed at a strategic position which scrolls through designs, could just catch the eye? Technology is a wonderful thing! This could one day be upgraded to a projector?

I do and will continue to offer 'custom made' mostly text only design tees, I find customers un-willing to pay for artwork costs

Slightly off-topic here but I was reading the 'Cupcakes' story today and was impressed with his policy of 'giving away' a small gift with his online orders. I am from today getting Button Badges made to match all new designs, I will begin to drop these in with each online order. Hey, if it's worked for Johnny!

I need to keep repeating 'From the tiny acorn the mighty oak did grow!'

Thank you again for your very kind input Honey.

Regards
Phil


----------



## fontansette (Oct 1, 2016)

Hello Shelly, 

did you ever found a way to storage your already made custom ordered heat transfers?


----------

